# Canucklehead's Non-Training and Fat-Gaining Log



## Canucklehead (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey peoples, I figured I would start a journal here because I am in the two month weight loss contest, and to show you how a fat Canadian with a bad back trains/doesn't train. 

I am 30 years old, and have multiple injuries from 3 motorcycle accidents and 7+ car crashes, mainly back problems. I have a degenerated L5-S1 disk and pretty much constant sciatica issues, and the right side of my upper back has a lot of scar tissue in the muscles from them being squished when I bounced off of a curb with my back in a motorcycle accident when I was 18. My right knee has been damaged a few times as well (torn ACL once, dislocated knee cap a few times), my right elbow has been ground down to bone on pavement (motorcycles, they're awesome!), I separated/dislocated my right wrist a couple times, etc, etc, etc. I could go on for a while...

Anyways, here's what I did today...

Chest + bis

I was over at my uncle's to check on his doggies and let them out to pee, so I used his bowflex for some chest stuff before I went to work.... nothing to interesting, presses, flyes, did some partials to go past failure, got a decent pump... meh.... 

Bicepsuals after work, 3am

EZ-bar curls:
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
65 x 15

DB Hammers:
45 x 8
45 x 8

DB 21's:
20's x '21'
20's x '21'


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 25, 2012)

6'1"
280ish lbs

Somewhat recent pic:


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Learn to ride a bike LOL, know really good luck with the challenge Knuckles.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *Learn to ride a bike LOL*, know really good luck with the challenge Knuckles.



I know, right?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks azza.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Go Canada!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 26, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Go Canada!!




Got some good Canadian exercise yesterday... chipped ice off of my aunt's driveway for a couple hours...  on the bright side, at least there isn't as much snow as last year! Picture of my car last year...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

where you at dawg


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> where you at dawg



My stupid computer  broke. Just got a new one finally a couple hours ago. Good to go again.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it bad that I was having serious withdrawals after no internet for 3 days?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

yes...but i would freak to


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 31, 2012)

So the new computer broke 

I exchanged it, this one better not have problems or I'm gonna be pissed...


*Delts & Tris*
After work @ 2:45 AM... Elbows and shoulders already pretty sore from work, so nothing too exciting...

High incline DB press:
20's x 15
45's x 15
65's x 10
65's x 10
65's x 10

Laterals:
20's x 15
45's x 6
45's x 6
20's x 25 woooooo

2 DB OH extensions:
20's x 20
20's x 20

High incline Skull-crushers: (never tried this, feels OK man)
65 x 16
75 x 13
75 x 15

Pushdowns: Straight bar, shoulder width grip
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

i do incline skulls cause i recently popped my triceps on flat ones


45s on laterals!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i do incline skulls cause i recently popped my triceps on flat ones
> 
> 
> 45s on laterals!!!!



Incline skulls def are easier on the elbows than flat. 

I think my best ever for laterals is 45's x 8...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

i thin that is actually heavy if you arent cheating like crazy....most ive ever done in correct form is like 60



190 pound walking beast does them with 100s though...big true


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i thin that is actually heavy if you arent cheating like crazy....most ive ever done in correct form is like 60
> 
> 
> 
> 190 pound walking beast does them with 100s though...big true



Not cheating like crazy, but a little swing to em.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

time to work dawg


you workout today?!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> time to work dawg
> 
> 
> *you workout today?!*




A lil bit....    






*Back*


Wide grip pulldown:
100 x 15
120 x 15
140 x 10

1 arm DB row:
85 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 7 PR 
85 x 15

Underhand pulldown: shoulder-width grip
160 x 8
140 x 10
120 x 15



20 mins on the treadmill incline walking, did some ab/core stuff earlier.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 3, 2012)

*Chest/biceps*

Flat DB bench:
20's x 30
45's x 10
65's x 10
85's x static hold @ mid-rep till failure

Incline BB bench:
145 x 10
145 x 10

Flat BB bench:
145 x 10
145 x 10

EZ-bar drag curls:
65 x 15
75 x 15
75 x 15

Hammers: one arm at a time
45 x 10
45 x 10

DB 21's:
20's x '21'
20's x '21'


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 3, 2012)

20 mins incline walking on treadmill.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>







Did several high rep sets of bodyweight squats and 30 mins on the treadmill. 


Cardio....


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guise... I had a lame day today... Yesterday morning I had a small red lump (about dime sized) on my forearm, it was sore to the touch, and hard feeling. I thought I must have hit it on the bedpost or table while I was sleeping or something, didn't think too much of it. This morning when I woke up it was fuckin hyoooge (not really, about 2" x 3"-4") and spreading up my arm, hot and sore to the touch. I went to our family doc, she was concerned that it might be a blood clot due to the amount of swelling, and sent me to the ER. So after 8-9 hours in the hospital, I just got home now. It's not a blood clot (thank GOD!) but I do have a nasty infection in my forearm, and am on heavy antibiotics for the next 10 days. No idea how the hell I got it either. No weights today, I took the doggy for a quick run when I got home from the hospital, and that's about it for today. I'm gonna go eat now, I didn't eat yet today except for a handful of peanuts.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

lets take it as an omen that its time to get healthy


no more taking life for granted


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lets take it as an omen that its time to get healthy
> 
> 
> no more taking life for granted



Yeah buddy.

I am for sure not slacking off on this shit any more, I want to live to see my daughter grow up into a sarcastic teenager and walk her down the aisle when she marries some jack-ass that I don't like... I don't wan't to be some half-dead useless fat slob when I hit my 40's.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey guise... I had a lame day today... Yesterday morning I had a small red lump (about dime sized) on my forearm, it was sore to the touch, and hard feeling. I thought I must have hit it on the bedpost or table while I was sleeping or something, didn't think too much of it. This morning when I woke up it was fuckin hyoooge (not really, about 2" x 3"-4") and spreading up my arm, hot and sore to the touch. I went to our family doc, she was concerned that it might be a blood clot due to the amount of swelling, and sent me to the ER. So after 8-9 hours in the hospital, I just got home now. It's not a blood clot (thank GOD!) but I do have a nasty infection in my forearm, and am on heavy antibiotics for the next 10 days. No idea how the hell I got it either. No weights today, I took the doggy for a quick run when I got home from the hospital, and that's about it for today. I'm gonna go eat now, I didn't eat yet today except for a handful of peanuts.



that's creepy how weird shit happens like that.  My husband got the same thing (almost) just a small red spot on his clavical (sp?) thought it might have been maybe a spider bite?? but it got huge as well and took FOREVER to  heal.. just weird.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> that's creepy how weird shit happens like that.  My husband got the same thing (almost) just a small red spot on his clavical (sp?) thought it might have been maybe a spider bite?? but it got huge as well and took FOREVER to  heal.. just weird.



Yeah I still don't know what caused it... the swelling is going down and it doesn't feel like burning inside my arm, but I still have a hard lump under the skin???? Weird indeed. My 5-year-old daughter thinks I may have a bug or something hiding in there, haha.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like ass.. the antibiotics I'm on are fucking with my system. The lump in my arm is getting smaller, and doesn't feel like burning inside, so I guess they are working anyway. Last night was my first night back at work since being in the hospital on Monday, I was pretty drained after work so I just did a little light delts and tris, just so my muscles don't shrink, lol.

Laterals:
20's x 20
20's x 20

One arm press:
35 x 20
35 x 20

Front raises:
20's x 20
20's x 20

2 DB OH ext:
20's x 20
20's x 20
20's x 20

Kickbacks:
20's x 20
20's x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 9, 2012)

20mins treadmill this morning.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's get some god damn real cardio in this bitch!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Let's get some god damn real cardio in this bitch!



Maybe I'll just take some DNP instead................













J/K


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

sounds good


domestic cardio is king though


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

Did that this morning, and 20 mins on the treadmill. I have to go back to the hospital tomorrow to see if the lump in my arm needs cutting out or WTF is going on in there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

just cut it out yourself pussy...its only cancer


big fuking deal


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just cut it out yourself pussy...its only cancer
> 
> 
> big fuking deal



My daughter still thinks that it's a bug or worm living in my arm.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

like that xfiles episode....yuck


how it going in md land...you being mean to me?


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> like that xfiles episode....yuck
> 
> 
> how it going in md land...you being mean to me?




No, I even suggested that they let you come back if you promise to not call BigMikeCox mean names...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

i called him a n word thru pm months before they banned me...i have no idea what the straw that broke the camels back was

he only called me fat this or that 50ooo times before i lashed out but that was cool


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Cancer never stopped Lance Armstrong from doing cardio.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

Honestly that stuff doesn't look appealing right now^^^

What I really wanted at the grocery store a few minutes ago was OJ.... I could literally smell the OJ cooler from like 20 feet away, bad fuckin cravings.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Cancer never stopped Lance Armstrong *from doing cardio*.



Or doing steroids for that matter, haha. 




I'm taking the doggie out for a run in a couple minutes here benjie.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

Haaaeeey ben, I went running in the snow with the dog, cardio like a mofo up in here.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

its like 15 degrees outside with 45 mile an hour winds here


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

It's actually 15F here right now too, but it's not quite that windy. Two nights ago at work it was -19F and windy here... a wee tit nipply... notice I converted my temperatures into american for you...


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

If I lose too much fat I'll have no insulation... I'll be cold...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

my central air is getting its ass kicked right now

this is retarded cold for here


it gets colder rarely...but not with the wind at the same time


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 12, 2012)

It was nice outside today so I took the doggie for an hour and a half walk this morning before breakfast. Had my first real cheat meal since the start of Feb, I had some bean noodles with my lean beef and brussel sprouts and a big piece of chocolate cake for dessert. The cake knocked me out, carbs make me so sleepy.


Quick back WO...

Wide grip pulldown:
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

1 arm DB row:
85 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 8 PR 
85 x 15

Underhand pulldown: shoulder-width grip
160 x 8
140 x 14
120 x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 14, 2012)

40 mins on the treadmill this morning, then chest after work.

Bench:
85 x 20
115 x 15
145 x 20 rep PR
145 x12

Incline DB:
65's x 10
65's x 10

DB flyes:
45's x 8
45's x 8


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 40224

View attachment 40223


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

I always feel good on lower carbs, but my muscular endurance suffers. The last couple days at work wiped me out, there was no way I was going to come home and lift weights after drilling/screwing overhead shite for hours at work. And ladders. Climbing lots of ladders.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

That yellow sammich looks nasty.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

Its from Subway, has to be healthy…..


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 21, 2012)

Tris and a little light delts... shoulders were already wrecked from work tonight...

Pushdowns: (straight bar, shoulder width grip)
30 x 30
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20

High incline skullcrushers:
65 x 15
75 x 15

Low incline skullcrushers:
75 x 15
75 x 15

Kickbacks: (both arms at once)
20's x 20
20's x 20


Laterals:
20's x 25
20's x 25
20's x 25

Front raises:
20's x 20
20's x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 22, 2012)

Back... tried to do things a little differently than I normally do.

WG pulldowns:
100 x 15 slow reps
100 x 20 fast
100 x 15 slow
100 x 20 fast

BB rows: can be a problem for my low back, used strict form
85 x 15
115 x 15
145 x 15

One arm rows: used a lower support than normal, so my torso was parallel to the floor
85 x 15
85 x 15

UG pulldowns:  one big dropset
160 x 10 \/
140 x 10 \/
120 x 10 \/
100 x 10


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

How is teh cardio???


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> How is teh cardio???



It's been nice out the last few days, so cardio was outside with the doggie. Still getting done, though.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't have enough sleep, my shoulders were achy, I lifted some heavy shit at work and my sciatica was bugging me, I was hungry, and I forgot my water bottle... all the ingredients for a shite workout. It turned out great though, as soon as I finished the first set I started feeling awesome....

Chest and bis... I can't recall ever doing a pre-exhaust chest and bi workout, so I did it.

DB flyes:
25's x 20
25's x 20
45's x 10
45's x 10

Incline BB press:
115 x 5 slow negs
145 x 5 slow negs
165 x 10 PR! nice!

BB Bench:
165 x 5 slow
165 x 5 felt this in my shoulders more than I should...

Decline BB bench:
85 x 30
85 x 20


EZ-bar 21's:
45 x '21'
45 x '21'

Alt DB curls:
45's x 16 (8 per side)
45's x 16

Hammers, 1 arm at a time:
45 x 12
45 x 12

30 mins on the treadmill. Hungry and had to pee, done for the night.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a busy weekend, it snowed like a mofo all weekend, so I had lots of shovelling for cardio, and I went to the pool with the family, swam a bunch of laps and junk.


Tris and delts day...

30 mins on the treadmill this morning, weights after work.

2 DB OH ext superset w/ 2 DB kickbacks:
15's x 30 s/s 15's x 15
15's x 30 s/s 15's x 15

Low incline Skullcrushers:
45 x 15
65 x 15
75 x 15
85 x 15

CGBP:
135 x 12
135 x 12

Pushdowns:
50 x 30
80 x 10 drop 50 x 25

Tri-set w/ 20lb DBs:
Laterals x 15
Front raises x 15
Presses x 15 
did twice^^^

Rear laterals:
20's x 15
20's x 15

One arm laterals:
35 x 12
35 x 12


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 29, 2012)

Back. Short rests, really quick workout.

WGPD superset w/ BB rows
100 x 20 s/s 85 x 20
120 x 15 s/s 85 x 20
150 x 8 s/s 85 x 20

UHPD superset w/ UH BB rows
150 x 10 s/s 85 x 20
150 x 10 s/s 85 x 20

One arm rows:
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 2, 2012)

Chest and bis... 30 mins treadmill earlier...

Bench:
85 x 20 
115 x 10
135 x 5
155 x 3
175 x 3
200 x 5 rep PR!, according to Tjoe's chart that puts me at a 233lb 1rm, previous best was 225 about a year ago.
200 x 3
155 x 15 rep PR as well, I think.

Incline BB:
155 x 10
155 x 10

DB flyes:
45's x 8
45's x 8

Hammer curls: one arm at a time
45 x 15 rep PR?
45 x 15

EZ-bar drag curls:
85 x 12
85 x 12

DB curls:
15's x 50 lol! come at me KOS!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

Good work, i like drag curls……...


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

I caught a chest cold... sucks. I decided to reverse the order of my training week, because I had legs on friday and I always skipped them because I was already burnt out by the end of the week and my back was toast from work... so now monday is leg day. I didn't do much because A. I haven't worked legs for several weeks and don't want serious DOMS at work, and B. I have a chest cold, my lungs hurt. 

Ham curls:
50 x 15
75 x 15
100 x 10

Leg ext:
75 x 20
100 x 20
120 x 25 drop 75 x 20

DB squats:
45's x 10 slow
45's x 10

Calf raises:
BW x 40
BW x 40


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 8, 2012)

Still have a cold. Meh. 

DB flyes:
25's x 25
45's x 12
45's x 10

Med. grip bench (almost a CGBP):
115 x 10
145 x 5
145 x 5 doesn't feel right, something pinches in my right trap and shoulder 

Normal bench:
195 x 3
195 x 3 feel kinda like a pussy, all weak and shit today. 

Incline Skullcrushers superset w/ 2 hand 1 DB OH ext:
85 x 15 s/s 45 x 20
85 x 15 s/s 45 x 20

DB upright rows:
45's x 15
45's x 15


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 10, 2012)

*Back*

WGPD:
100 x 25
120 x 15
140 x 10
160 x 8

One arm rows:
85 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5 PR!

UHPD:
175 x 6
160 x 10
140 x 15 drop 120 x 10 drop 100 x 12

Progress! Here's the same lifts from June 2010, when I started actually keeping track of my workouts. Probably would have better progress if I didn't take last summer off from lifting to work too many hours and drink beer erryday.



> Pulldowns
> 80 x 20
> 100 x 15
> 100 x 15
> ...


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 13, 2012)

Monday leg day. Back is pretty toast from work tonight. 

Ham curls:
75 x 15 back cramps
100 x 12
100 x 12
75 x 15

Leg ext:
75 x 20
100 x 20
130 x 20
130 x 20 drop 100 x 10 drop 75 x 15

DB squats:
45's x 10 lower back cramps again
45's x 10
45's x 15

Calf raises:
BW x 40 toes out 
BW x 40 toes in s/s donkeys BW x 30


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and Bis. 

DB flyes: 
15's x 30
15's x 30
45's x 15 rep PR
45's x 12 very pre-exhausting 

Incline DB press:
65's x 15
65's x 15

Bench:
165 x 10
165 x 10

EZ-bar drag curls:
85 x 15
85 x 15

EZ-bar reverse curls:
45 x 20
45 x 20

Wide grip BB 21's:
45 x '21'
45 x '21'


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 17, 2012)

Back, delts, and tris. Busy week at work, fuckered spine is fuckered. Only pulldowns for back tonight.

WGPD:
100 x 20
100 x 20
140 x 10
140 x 10

UHPD:
140 x 5 
160 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 8
140 x 20 rep pr

Standing DB OH press: haven't done these for a loooong time
15's x 30
15's x 30
45's x 15 better than expected! maybe even PRish?
45's x 20 def rep PR decided to push it, impressed myself   

Plate laterals: used plates instead of DBs for a change
25's x 20
25's x 20

Standing EZ-bar french press: don't think I've done these before? light weight to try it out
45 x 30
45 x 30 feels good man, def wouldn't try to use heavy weight on these 

CGBP: closer grip than normal
115 x 12
115 x 12

Incline EZ-bar skullcrushers:
85 x 15
85 x 15


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

How about cardio, muh nagger.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> How about cardio, muh nagger.



Fuck that noise, I've been working on 30 foot tall HVAC units at work this week, ladders are better cardio than treadmill any day...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

they def arent


unfortunately cardio is the best way to burn belly fat


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they def arent
> 
> 
> unfortunately cardio is the best way to burn belly fat


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 19, 2012)

Monday leg day. 

Ham curls:
75 x 15 
100 x 15
100 x 15
75 x 15

Leg ext:
75 x 20
100 x 20
125 x 20
125 x 20 drop 100 x 20 drop 75 x 20

DB squats:
45's x 15
45's x 15
45's x 15

Calf raises:
BW x 40 
BW x 40

Got good cardio on teh weekend, took the kid and dog to the dog park to meet my uncle and his dogs, walked about 2-3 miles, then my daughter wanted to have races... I raced my uncle (won easy), my wife (won easy), my kid (tie! very impressed with her!), and my dog (lost, of course, she can literally run circles around me when I am running as fast as I can). Good times.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 21, 2012)

Chest + Biceps

Bench:
85 x 20
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 1
215 x 1
165 x 15 rep PR! last rep was a bitch

Incline DB press:
65's x 10
85's x 5
65's x 14


EZ-bar 21's:
55 x '21'
55 x '21'

Cross body hammers: one arm at a time
65 x 5 PR
65 x 5

EZ-bar reverse curls:
45 x 20
45 x 20

DB curls:
15's x 25
15's x 25 pumped

Followed by 30mins on the treadmill


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 22, 2012)

20mins treadmill before work, 30mins after work.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 22, 2012)

Back 

WGPD:
100 x 20
120 x 20
160 x 8

UHPD:
160 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 8
140 x 20

One arm rows:
85 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5

Followed by 40mins on teh treadmill.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 24, 2012)

Delts and tris

Standing DB OH press:
15's x 30
15's x 30
45's x 15 
55's x 8 drop 15's x 30

Laterals:
35's x 15
35's x 15 drop 15's x 20

Standing EZ-bar french press: 
45 x 30
45 x 30 

CGBP: 
135 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Pushdowns:
60 x 15
60 x 15


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 27, 2012)

Monday leg day. Didn't have too much time tonight, have to wake up early to do stuff with the munchkin (it's her spring break). Short rests, sets not to failure.

Ham curls:
75 x 15 
100 x 15
100 x 15

Leg ext:
75 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20

DB squats:
35's x 8
45's x 8
65's x 8
85's x 8 this is up there in PRish territory! My spine was being cooperative today!

20mins treadmill.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 28, 2012)

Chest + Biceps, last night.


Bench:
85 x 20
115 x 10
135 x 5
155 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 1
215 x 1
225 x 1!!! woohoo tied previous PR from last year... next goal 250!
165 x 13 


Incline DB press:
85's x 5 and a bit
65's x 15
65's x 15


Running out of time and still didn't do bis or cardio, so decided to do some fast superset stuff for bis and call it done...
EZ-bar curls superset w/ EZ-bar reverse curls:
55 x 20 s/s 45 x 15
55 x 20 s/s 45 x 15
55 x 20 s/s 45 x 15
55 x 20 s/s 45 x 15 so much pump I am cumming


20 mins treadmill


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 30, 2012)

Back

UHPD: 
100 x 20
120 x 20
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
160 x 10
140 x 10

WGPD superset w/ BB rows:
120 x 15 s/s 115 x 15
120 x 15 s/s 115 x 15


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 31, 2012)

Delts and tris, last night after work. 


Standing OH DB press:
15's x 30
15's x 30
45's x 15
65's x 1 pr lolz hard to get DBs into position
45's x 15


Laterals:
45's x 8
35's x 17 rep pr
35's x 15 
25's x 23
25's x 20 delts pretty toasty after that


Time ta worka da backa my arms.


Incline EZ-bar skullcrushers:
55 x 25
55 x 25
75 x 25
95 x 20! rep pr. tris were screaming


CGBP:
135 x 12
135 x 12


Pushdowns superset w/ standing EZ-bar french press:
50 x 25 s/s 45 x 30
75 x 20 s/s 45 x 30


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

military press with dbs is crazy hard



you skinny yet?


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> military press with dbs is crazy hard
> 
> 
> 
> you skinny yet?



Nope... 

Standing DB presses are waaay harder than seated with back support. For some reason doing it with a BB hurts my lower back but with DBs its OK.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

what ya down to?


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what ya down to?


I'm not... I started taking some hdrol (IML's Halo Extreme! Hey Prince gimme some reps!) and went back up 9-10lbs. Still eating low carb during the week, so probably a bit of water/glycogen weight from the hdrol... I'm not taking very much (50mgs ED/4 weeks). I know a couple guys that take three times that much, but I will stick to label recommended/pussy doses. I've had it sitting in a drawer for months and decided what the hell, might as well...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah might as well gain weight during the weight loss comp...lol...iit was silly comp anyways...no structure


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 31, 2012)

So when do I get jacked?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

i dont now man...sure is taking me forever

just use it for a rebound effect....i always gain 10 pounds on cycle and then lose 20 when i come off...thats how ive done it all this time


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont now man...sure is taking me forever
> 
> just use it for a rebound effect....i always gain 10 pounds on cycle and then lose 20 when i come off...thats how ive done it all this time



Gaining weight on AAS to lose weight... sounds like an excellent plan...

Just did 1 hour on the treadmill... yay fun. It's kinda hard to play angry birds on my phone and keep stepping in a straight line, lol.

I do get exercise at work as well...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont know why it works....maybe cause your body can handle more cals while taking stuff then accelerated metabo chews up some water an fat before i get back to normal


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Killer training in here, best of luck on reaching your goals.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 2, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Killer training in here, best of luck on reaching your goals.




Thanks bro!


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 2, 2012)

More cardio.. 30mins/250cal... I've been eating too much junk this weekend, so this week will be real low carb... fibrous veg with every meal and maybe an apple before lifting. Need to get stricter with the diet. More cardio, too.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 3, 2012)

Legs...

DB squats:
BW x 20
25's x 20
45's x 15
65's x 15
85's x 12 rep pr
85's x 5 slow reps

Leg ext:
100 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 12 slow negs
100 x 25

Ham curls:
75 x 20 
100 x 15
100 x 15

20mins treadmill, 150 cals.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 4, 2012)

Chest and bis.

Bench:
115 x 15
115 x 15
165 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 2
*235 x 1!!! new PR! *





165 x 15

 Incline DB press:
85's x 5 
85's x 7
65's x 15


DB 21's:
15's x '21'
15's x '21'

 EZ-bar curls:
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

EZ-bar reverse curls:
45 x 20
45 x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 5, 2012)

Treadmill... 30 mins/270 cals.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple things I forgot to post...

Back:
WGPD 120lbs for 10 x 10, short rests.

Delts: feeling a bit crunchy, so light weight
Laterals superset w/ OH press:
20's x 15 s/s 20's x 15
20's x 20 s/s 20's x 20
20's x 25 s/s 20's x 25

One arm DB press:
35 x 20 
35 x 20

a bunch of treadmilling also.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 9, 2012)

Last night... very light tris, cardio.

Pushdowns:
50 x 30
60 x 25
70 x 20

Standing french press:
45 x 30
45 x 30

CGBP:
115 x 12
115 x 12

Treadmill:
40 mins/350 cals


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 10, 2012)

Monday legs...

DB squats:
BW x 20
45's x 15
45's x 15
65's x 10
65's x 10
85's x 15 rep pr 3 reps more than last week
85's x 8 slow reps

Leg ext:
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20

Ham curls:
75 x 20 
100 x 20
100 x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 11, 2012)

Bench:
115 x 10
115 x 15
140 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 12 rep pr
200 x 8 rep pr, was stoked!
200 x 10 rep PR! smashed it

Incline DB press: 
85's x 7
65's x 15
65's x 15

DB curls:
15's x 25
15's x 25 get the elbows lubed up...

EZ-bar curls:
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

Hammer curls, one arm at a time:
65 x 7 rep pr
65 x 6

Treadmill:
20mins/170 cals


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 14, 2012)

Back, really short rests, strict form, only one set to failure the entire workout. Felt pretty good man, even though my lower back was kinda sore from work, even barbell rows felt nice. I've been feeling a bit beat up lately so I'm going to work on reps and tight form with lighter weights like this for a couple weeks instead of chasing PRs for a little bit. 


WGPD:
100 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15


Barbell rows:
115 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15


UHPD:
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 25 (fail)


One arm rows:
85 x 20
85 x 20


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 16, 2012)

Tris and some delts...

Standing french press:
45 x 30
45 x 30

CGBP:
115 x 15
135 x 15
155 x 15

Incline EZ-bar skulls:
55 x 15
75 x 15
95 x 15

Pushdowns:
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20


Laterals superset w/ DB press: just to get shoulders warm
15's x 20 s/s 15's x 20
15's x 20 s/s 15's x 20

Standing DB press:
45's x 15
45's x 15

WG upright rows:
95 x 15
95 x 15


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgot to add:

Treadmill:
40mins/320cals


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 16, 2012)

Still fat:


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 18, 2012)

Legs.

DB squats:
BW x 20
45's x 15
45's x 15
65's x 10
65's x 10
65's x 10
65's x 15

Leg ext:
100 x 20
120 x 20
120 x 20
100 x 30

Leg curls:
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 18, 2012)

Treadmill:
40mins/390cals


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 20, 2012)

Incline BB press: bottom up presses
115 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 12

CGBP: I've been having wicked pain in my right hand when doing these lately. Lame. Maybe need to stop doing them for a month or so? I like the movement though.
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5

Laterals: Top 1/2 of ROM only, constant tension, slow reps. Makes light weights feel heavy.
15's x 20
15's x 20
15's x 20

Happy 420 everybody.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 22, 2012)

WGPD:
100 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

UHPD:
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 13

BB rows:
115 x 20 really wide grip, bent way over 
135 x 20 underhand
135 x 20 normal

EZ-bar 21's:
55 x '21'
55 x '21'

EZ-bar curls:
55 x 20
55 x 20

EZ-bar reverse curls:
45 x 20
45 x 20


----------

